

Why building SaaS well means giving up your servers - atomical
http://gigaom.com/cloud/why-building-saas-well-means-giving-up-your-servers/

======
mindcrime
Obligatory:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallacies_of_Distributed_Comput...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallacies_of_Distributed_Computing)

That said, sure, PaaS makes a lot of sense for a lot of things... but since
those fallacies are even more true of long-distance links (generally speaking)
than of LAN links, I'd say most companies will need a mixture of hosted-on-
site applications _and_ "cloud" applications for the foreseeable future.

